

'Tractor beam' is possible with lasers, say scientists - anya
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-12620560
A laser can act as a "tractor beam", drawing small objects back toward the laser's source, scientists have said.It is known that light can provide a "push", for example in solar sails that propel spacecraft on a "wind of light".
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story from a few days ago, with some comments that discuss some of the
technical details:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2271287>

